# Canon U.S.A. Introduces the Easy-to-Use and Versatile New SELPHY CP1300 Wi-Fi Enabled Printer



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 18, 2017)

```
<em>Print and Share Photos with the Touch of Your Compatible Smartphone<sup>2</sup> at all of your Parties and Get-Togethers</em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., July 18, 2017</strong> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, announced today the new SELPHY CP1300 Wireless Compact Photo Printer. This lightweight, mobile and Wi-Fi<sup>1</sup>-enabled printer makes sharing memories in real-time so easy, and is the perfect accessory to add an extra level of fun and entertainment to any party. An update to the popular SELPHY CP1200 printer, the new SELPHY CP1300 is perfect for connected digital camera or smartphone users in search of a portable Wi-Fi enabled printer that can be used virtually anywhere, anytime, thanks to its optional direct-connect battery (no wires), to print the perfect photos.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>Features include:</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Party Shuffle Print</strong><b> </b>While previous SELPHY models included a Shuffle Layout function, the SELPHY CP1300’s Party Shuffle Print function is designed to allow Wi-Fi connected users to connect multiple compatible mobile devices<sup>2</sup> to the same SELPHY CP1300 unit for everyone to enjoy creating a print layout made of combined images from family and friends.</li>
<li><strong>Larger LCD Screen Size:</strong> Images are now displayed on a reader-friendly 3.2” tilt-type LCD monitor. By increasing the screen size, users can more easily see printing options, especially when in a busy party setting.</li>
<li><strong>Improved User Interface</strong>: Category settings have been updated and rearranged to illustrate what a specific function is and what it can do. For example, showcasing a multiple photo layout image to prompt the user to touch that option for multi-photo printing.<b></b></li>
<li><strong>Date Filter & Multi-Playback Jump</strong>: Image searching is improved with the ability to filter by date and browse by page rather than one image at a time.</li>
<li><strong>New Photo Booth Friendly Layout Sizing:</strong> With DIY party and get together photo booths expediently growing in popularity, users can now print a 2-inch x 6-inch photo strip, helping immortalize anything from a children’s birthday party to a dream wedding. Simply have some props ready and an instant photo booth is ready to go!</li>
</ul>
<p>“Sharing memories is so important to us all, and with the new SELPHY CP1300 printer, printing photos of friends and family is so simple,” said Yuichi Ishizuka, president and COO, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “The new improvements made to the SELPHY CP1300 take into account consumer feedback and offer enhanced capabilities and additional versatility that we hope helps users get even more joy out of printing their precious memories and fun times.”</p>
<p>Other features include:</p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Optional Direct Battery Connection:</strong> Direct battery attachment makes it more convenient to print on the go, even if power isn’t available.</li>
<li><strong>Border Settings:</strong> To meet user demand, photos can either be printed without borders or by choosing border colors for single photo or layout settings on the printer itself.</li>
<li><strong>Connectivity:</strong> With the dedicated Wi-Fi button, it’s so easy to get the CP1300 set up on a wireless network. Once that is done, you can use the Canon PRINT App<sup>2</sup>, AirPrint<sup>3</sup>, Wireless PictBridge<sup>4</sup> and more.</li>
</ul>
<p>The SELPHY CP1300 printer has a suggested retail price of $129.99<sup>*</sup> and is offered in black and white models. For more information and the full list of product specifications, visit: <a href="https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog" target="blank"><b>shop.usa.canon.com</b></a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------



## transpo1 (Jul 18, 2017)

I love this idea and may buy one. They should have a one-touch Polaroid function that adds a Polaroid look to your photo to compete with Fuji Instamax. Anyone know if any art functions on Canons have this kind of feature?


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 19, 2017)

I've got the older model, the CP910 and I take it when I travel. It is a great icebreaker and the perfect way to 'pay' for the time you take to get portraits.


----------



## -1 (Jul 19, 2017)

Max resolution 300DPI according to B&H:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1349456-REG/canon_2234c001_selphy_cp1300_compact_photo.html

Canon wont list it:

https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/selphy-cp1300-black-wireless-compact-photo-printer

300DPI is not more than you would expect from a telly guide! A printer like this could be useful if it had a resolution of at least 600 but preferable 1200 DPI. Assuming good colors...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2017)

-1 said:


> 300DPI is not more than you would expect from a telly guide! A printer like this could be useful if it had a resolution of at least 600 but preferable 1200 DPI. Assuming good colors...



The Selphy series are dye sublimation printers, which produce continuous tone images. The process is quite different than the halftone/dithering used by inkjet printers, and thus the dpi resolution is not directly comparable. Put simply, an ink jet printer places dots of a single color next to each other, so it takes an array of dots to represent a single color. Dye sub printers, in effect, print each dot as the color it's supposed to be. A 300 dpi resolution dye sub print will generally look as good or better than a 1200 dpi CMYK ink jet print or a 600 dpi 8-color ink jet print.


----------



## -1 (Jul 19, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> -1 said:
> 
> 
> > 300DPI is not more than you would expect from a telly guide! A printer like this could be useful if it had a resolution of at least 600 but preferable 1200 DPI. Assuming good colors...
> ...



Sooo, colors are sorta stacked then. That would be good if it works out in real life the way you described it. Might check that out later. For those that want to know more about dye sublimation:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dye-sublimation_printer#Comparison_with_inkjet_printers


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 19, 2017)

-1 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > -1 said:
> ...



As I said I have the earlier version, which uses the same 'ink'. The tone and colors are perfect with not a hint of pixelation or anything else. As Neuro points out the process is different to an inkjet and the results are not comparable on a spec sheet, the output looks more like a wet print than an inkjet print.

When it is printing it lays down the color and then a protective coating in four passes, it is very cool as the print comes out each time and you actually see the layup of the colors. The protective coating is 'waterproof' too.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> As I said I have the earlier version, which uses the same 'ink'. The tone and colors are perfect with not a hint of pixelation or anything else. As Neuro points out the process is different to an inkjet and the results are not comparable on a spec sheet, the output looks more like a wet print than an inkjet print.
> 
> When it is printing it lays down the color and then a protective coating in four passes, it is very cool as the print comes out each time and you actually see the layup of the colors. The protective coating is 'waterproof' too.



I also have an earlier version of the Selphy (CP900), prints are excellent (albeit limited to 4x6"). It's very handy for me to be able to infrequently print photos on demand, mostly in response to school projects for the kids that we don't find out about until the night before. It doesn't happen too often, and a regular photo printer would likely have the ink dry out between uses, but that's not an issue with dye sub printers.

It is pretty cool to watch the CMY layers successively put down on the photo paper...


----------



## -1 (Jul 19, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> I also have an earlier version of the Selphy (CP900), prints are excellent (albeit limited to 4x6"). It's very handy for me to be able to infrequently print photos on demand, mostly in response to school projects for the kids that we don't find out about until the night before.



The 16x10cm, or 4x6inch format should not be that limiting for handouts, old style albums or color proofing... An A4 version would be great for artworks though.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 19, 2017)

-1 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I also have an earlier version of the Selphy (CP900), prints are excellent (albeit limited to 4x6"). It's very handy for me to be able to infrequently print photos on demand, mostly in response to school projects for the kids that we don't find out about until the night before.
> ...



I doubt you'll find a dye sub printer that does A4 for less than US$1000, ink jets are much cheaper. Moreover, because of the dye sub process, the media is also more expensive. A typical ink jet A4 / 8x10" print might run around $1 (but it really depends on how much ink you use, which is dependent on image content), whereas a dye sub print might run $1.70 or more (and the cost per print is fixed, independent of the image content). 

For my Selphy, I pay ~$0.29 per image for the media, which is the same amount I'd pay for photo kiosk prints at a local shop/drugstore. So, same cost and more convenient for low volume printing. When I wanted to print ~80 photos for a scrapbook my daughter was making, it was easier to take a USB thumb drive to a local photo kiosk.


----------



## -1 (Jul 19, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> -1 said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



Market opportunity then: The media seize for A4 is about three times of 4x6. $1 per print then... The slot width would be two times the CP1300 max so the unit could be sold for less than $200, considering that the electronics would be about the same. Go for it Canon!!! )


----------

